# Windshield Channel Patch



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't think I have seen this posted by anyone, but I found this website/supplier that offers contoured front/rear windshield channel patch panel sections. Might be of use for many of us who find rotted holes or large sections of the front/rear windshield channel eaten away.

I have not used these, nor have any experience with this seller, but it could be helpful to many. The company is called Belden Speed & Engineering and they have a facebook page for those who have facebook.

1964 - 1972 GTO, LeMans, Tempest, GTO Window Rust Repair Channels - Belden Speed & Engineering - window channel rust patch panels, chevelle, rust repair, patch panels, GM a body repair


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

I found. This after I did my repairs, sure wish Knew about it sooner..


----------

